
Ask HN: Is Using DuckDuckGo and Google Chrome Useless? - elamje
I&#x27;m curious if there are people that use both and why. Does anyone have expert knowledge on how much  data the Chrome Browser collects during usage?
======
commoner
If you prefer to use a Chromium-based browser, ungoogled-chromium is a
frequently recommended option:

[https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-
chromium](https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium)

DuckDuckGo is the default search engine, and most of the Google-related
tracking is disabled or removed. You can see the details in the repository's
README.md.

This works well for privacy-conscious users who, for some reason, don't want
to use Firefox. If you have no objection to Firefox, it would be in your best
interest to use Firefox since it's backed by a non-profit dedicated to open
web standards.

------
cbluth
I don't use duckduckgo, but there is a project that might have more info, it
removes tracking data from chromium.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron)

~~~
blibble
> Although SRWare has been claiming "Iron is free and OpenSource", this wasn't
> true from at least version 6 on until mid 2015, as the links given by them
> for the source code were hosted in RapidShare and blocked by the uploader.
> SRWare Iron "is entirely closed source and has been since at least version
> 6". According to Lifehacker, as of October 2014 SRWare Iron was "supposedly
> open source but haven't released their source for years". In 2015, SRWare
> resumed releasing what they claim is the source code for the browser,
> although not stating on their page what version the source code is from.

yeah I think I'd rather run Chrome...

~~~
cbluth
You don't need to run it to read the wikipedia page...

------
bigato
Take a look at Iridium, which is chrome stripped from everything that hurts
privacy

------
jppope
You probably want to check out brave. Brave.com

I would struggle to find the references, but supposedly google keeps their
teams separate, which is why using google analytics and google chrome don't
talk to each other.

Either way DDG is a pretty solid search engine, useful as a second source if
google aint working for you.

~~~
lancesells
I would suggest either Firefox or Safari instead of Brave. Brave is an ad
platform.

~~~
twmb
As a recent Brave convert, I was skeptical of Brave for the same reason.

I switched to it from Firefox (after switching months ago from Chrome) due to
Firefox being slow, tabs repeatedly crashing, UX disharmony, and the recent
cert addon debacle.

Brave's ad proposition makes sense: the internet is inundated with ads, which
is unpleasant, but free websites do need to survive. So, make the ad landscape
nicer on an opt in basis.

They take privacy seriously. I'd recommend it.

